# Toyota Expert AD860 - Needle Clamp? Oil?



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Hello,

I just got a used Toyota Expert AD860 and one of the tiny needle clamps are missing. I searched Google and Toyota parts sites and can't find out where to buy the little needle clamp/holder.

Also my instruction manual says to oil once a day. Do I have to order that special Toyota Oil or can I just go to Wal*Mart and buy sewing machine oil? I don't want to go cheap. I just want to use the proper oil that I am supposed to use but it would be handy if I can buy it local instead of ordering it.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I found out those tiny clamps are no longer made and very hard to come by! I called the place I bought the machine and they sent me one so I am all set. As for the oil, does anyone know what I should use? Is 3in1 oil ok to use? Thanks!


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Madeira makes a nice non-staining white machine oil. You will get a little drip/drop/spray/splash on something from time-to-time... you want something you can get out. Much cheaper than a new garment.


----------

